# CSM+B VS Seachem's Trace



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Plantex CSM+B VS Seachem's Trace*

Which is the better product based on performance and not price? Plantex CSM+B has 7 trace elements and Seachem's Trace has 20 trace elements. Other products such as Aquariumfertilizer.com product Root Tabs for the substrate also has 20 trace elements. Anyone know the reason why Plantex CSM+B does not contain the same traces as the Seachem and Aquariumfertilizer.com product. Your experiences and opinions are welcome.


----------



## OTPT (Sep 27, 2010)

> Anyone know the reason why Plantex CSM+B does not contain the same traces as the Seachem and Aquariumfertilizer.com product.


Some element such as S (sulfur) is already in the tap water in SO4 (sulfate) form, 
and if you dose something that contains SO4 (Epsom salt, Potassium Sulfate, etc), 
you're already dosing S.

The other elements are required in very little quantities that it's presumed the amounts 
presented in soil or (tap) water, fish poop, are already enough. Look at the percentages 
on the label, you will see that they're very low.

(BTW, Seachem Trace contains only 9 elements and doesn't have iron.)


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

<The other elements are required in very little quantities that it's presumed the amounts 
presented in soil or (tap) water, fish poop, are already enough. Look at the percentages 
on the label, you will see that they're very low.> Thanks.

Part of my problem is I do not want to assume as our water department does not give a comprehensive yearly report on water quality. All we get is a report on chlorine, alkalinity, lead and I think copper. The rest of the report concerns public health that the EPA watches closely.

<(BTW, Seachem Trace contains only 9 elements and doesn't have iron.)> Thanks.

That's one reason I may switch to Seachems Trace as I want to control the iron dose with another iron supplement without fear of over dosing trace elements. The other reason is that I suspect their trace elements may contain something that is lacking or insufficient in my water supply.


----------

